# Dodger is what seems like dry heaving and throwing up



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just noticed today while sitting in my room these little high pitched noises. It was definitely a new sound to me and I had no idea what it was. Dodger definitely was up this morning and I heard him eat and get a drink, even run on his wheel a little so I didn't think much of it. But then it came again about an hour later.. except much louder with like a cough at the end and I knew immediately he threw up. It wasn't much, just a little white foam. He seemed okay right after he did it. He even got up and ate some more food after I held him for a bit and got a drink as well. I'm so scared it's something serious but I'm so used to having much older hedgehogs so who knows it may even be okay. Has anyone had this happen? When should I take him in?


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

ive never had this happen but personally id keep a close eye on him and if he does this again or has any changes in behavior id take him in right away hope your little guys feels better soon!


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you so do I. I feel so bad for him, and the vet that we go to is closed so I can't even call for advice. He's currently sleeping in his little bed next to me so I can watch him. He's gagged a few more times but no vomit yet. I'm thinking it has something to do with the temperature changes so I'm gonna work on trying to keep it more constant in my room.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

i would definitely call the vet asap tomorrow! I'm not an expert but I also dont think that the temperature would be the cause of this...


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

So I've had Dodger next to me for the past few hours and no more throwing up! He's been all cuddled in his bed sleeping peacefully which makes me feel so much better. I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on him the next few days especially tomorrow. If he continues to throw up the white foam then I'll definitely take him to the vet. I'm calling them as well tomorrow during my lunch break just to get some information. From the other posts I've seen with the same issue, it seems like he either had food stuck somewhere or ate a piece of bedding. Hopefully that was all the problem was and it's now fixed! Thank you everyone!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A vet visit (or at least a call to ask their opinion) is a good idea, just because it's something out of the ordinary. But, a small amount of vomit isn't a sure sign of something seriously wrong. All animals will occasionally vomit if something they ate doesn't sit well with them. When my boyfriend and I picked up Ares from the breeder yesterday, one of the other baby hedgehogs puked after eating a piece of lint/fuzz from the couch, haha. If it's an isolated incident and there are no other changes in his behavior or bodily functions, he's probably fine. If the vomiting (or dry heaving) is recurrent, or if there's any puke or poop with blood in it, or if he has any obvious behavior changes (lethargy, unsteadiness, etc), those are signs that it's more than just a harmless upset stomach. You should monitor him somewhat closely (but not to the extent that it disturbs his usual activity), and regularly offer him water to make sure he's getting plenty to drink. I'd also suggest holding off on any treats or foods besides just kibble. If he's not particularly interested in food for a little while after, that's pretty normal, but if he doesn't eat for a full day, that would fall under 'changes in behavior'. Hopefully it's just a harmless case of 'inexplicable pet puke' and nothing more dire. :]


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

My hedgie vomits once in a while....meal worm exoskeletons, carrot and crickets if she ate too fast. I can always tell exactly what is was and since it is a one-time explainable incident that doesn't go beyond it does not worry me. 

I dunno if one can compare at all but in dogs...white foam is a very bad thing, generally pancreatitis from too much fat. Vomiting is usually the first sign and then the poopy runs. Hopefully it's not that...but I would have a look at the fat content on your kibble /treats just cause  hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> I dunno if one can compare at all but in dogs...white foam is a very bad thing, generally pancreatitis from too much fat. Vomiting is usually the first sign and then the poopy runs. Hopefully it's not that...but I would have a look at the fat content on your kibble /treats just cause  hope he feels better soon.


He never had the runs, his poop is normal and he hasn't thrown up or gagged once today! He's back to his crabby self and is running like a crazy man  I looked at his food, and it didn't seem to bad but I'm gonna go out later and look for a food that's much better for him. Thank you!


----------

